# Malt-o-Meal!



## modular mary

i just wanted to take this space to say: malt-o-meal rules! it is my number one comfort food, but i have only recently rediscovered it...you see for the past few years i have only been eating "health food", which would often make me suffer..it wasn't until recently (since i've been dealing with major nausea and picky stomach) that i remembered that i would always eat malt-o-meal when i was sick, growing up...and its ok! i should eat it! it makes me feel better! its warm and soothing and bland bland bland wonderfully bland!!! and it might not be a health food but its not unhealthy...here's the ingredients if you don't know what it is:Wheat farinaMalted BarleyCalcium Carbonate (hey look at that!)Iron Phosphate (60% RDA)NiacinVitamin B6FolateVit B1Vit B2NOw the wierd thing is that i can only eat it when i feel bad...if i eat it just to eat it, it makes me feel too full...Ok that's the end of my love song to malt-o-meal....next i'm going to try to make the magic muffins recipe on the back of the box..mm


----------



## kamie

Malt-o-meal muffins were invented in heaven.Kamie


----------



## sabriel

Mary, Kamie,You have me intrigued, can one of you post the muffin recipe for others (like me for instance) to try?I don't know if I have 'Malto O Meal' here in Australia, but I may be able to find something similar, and I really LOVE muffins. I make a few different kinds already, but need more variety. Low fat, dairy free muffin recipes can be a bit hard to find too, so I would like to see the Malt O Meal one.P.S. Also, what is the texture of Malt O Meal like? Ie is it coarse, fine, flakes, biscuits, powdery etc? And, is it a breakfast cereal type food?Thanks.


----------



## modular mary

hi Sabrielmalt-o-meal is a hot breakfast (or sickie) cereal with a fine grainy consistency...when making it you must stir it continually or it will form big chunks, but if you stir it it has a very smooth consistency that eases down your throat like a warm ray of sunshine..the recipe for magic muffins:1 1/4 cup all-purpose flour3/4 cup original malt-o-meal, dry1/2 cup sugar3/4 cup milk1/4 cup vegetable oil1 egg1 Tablespoon baking powder1/2 teaspoon salt1 teaspoon vanillaPreheat oven to 400 degrees F. In a large mixing bowl, combine all ingredients. Stir together until all ingredients are moistened. Pour batter into a greased or paper-lined muffin pan, filling cups 3/4 full. Bake 18 to 20 minutes or until center is firm to touchNote: you can tweak this to suit your needs, using alternate sugars,soy/rice milks,alternative flour, egg replacer,no salt, less oil, if you so desire...the important part being the malt-o-meal


----------



## kamie

oh yeh, definately has to be the malt o meal.it's a one of a kind culinary delight.You better have plenty people around to eat them because in the wrong hands, those things could be seriously dangerous.Oh my goodness.I just follow the box recepie exactly.yea malt-O-meal!!!!!!Kamie


----------



## SusanMcGee

Malt o meal is nutritious and can be a great part of a low fat low sugar diet as long as you do not load it with butter sugar and cream. Served with some fresh fruit and skim milk it can be a part of a really healthy diet.


----------

